# [2014] LATEST HANOI PICS - 6th EDITION



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

kính chào !​*[2013] LATEST HANOI PICS​*6 t h _ e d i t i o n​







_archiv:_

Latest Hanoi Pics 2009
Latest Hanoi Pics 2010
Latest Hanoi Pics 2011
Latest Hanoi Pics 2012
Latest Hanoi Pics 2013​


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

​


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

vl_02948 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama136s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02949 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02944 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02947 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

P1150301 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1150247 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1150304 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1150243 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1150348 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1150234 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Tet, the lunar new year, means the spring coming. This new year is the year of Horse coming on Jan 31


CAM06489 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


CAM06491 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1150359 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1150476 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1150384 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1150382 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

^^ nhattan bridge crossing red river as seen from nhattan flower field, the traditional flower farm area of Hanoi


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

P1150468 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1150466 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

P1150480 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*the current atmosphere in Hanoi, only several days left until TET - the new year festival:*










photo by achthinh










photo by bear










photo by TuanCAT










photo by Thai_Meo


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/117imagery/12151459144/in/contacts/


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

P1150502 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1150529 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1150542 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

CAM06646 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

CAM06639 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

vl_02950 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02951 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02953 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02956 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02952 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02955 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02954 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama137s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama138s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02976 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02974 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02973 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02972 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02971 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Saigon


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from *Saigon*


Hanoi


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Happy Lunar New Year!*


vl_03000 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02992 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_02970 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_02960 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

vl_02963 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02965 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02968 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02969 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama131s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02999 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02998 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02978 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

DSC_7244-2 by komasuvn, on Flickr


DSC_1455-2 by komasuvn, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

vl_02009 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama58s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


untitled--2 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


Untitled_Panorama34s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

vl_03003 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_03006 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_03005 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

vl_03008 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_03007 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_03009 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

HN 02 by BemPhoto, on Flickr


DSC_0069 by BemPhoto, on Flickr


HN 01 by BemPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

DSCF2624 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


DSCF2623 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_03009 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


DSCF2645 by komasuvn, on Flickr


DSCF2641 by komasuvn, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

untitled-33 by komasuvn, on Flickr


untitled-5 by komasuvn, on Flickr


vl_03026 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_03013 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_03017 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_03024 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

vl_00989 của Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


vl_01604 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_01605 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


untitled-37 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


untitled-22 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


untitled-19 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


untitled-31 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

pls enjoy this great new year eve video shot with flying cam





[


----------



## Joezeed (Sep 7, 2012)

Up date Robinson Hanoi page???


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1160113 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1160149 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1160189 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1160190 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1160186 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Betonamu Jin 3 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/hanoi_panorama-skyline_gallery/8416104389/in/set-72157632616584400/
> 
> KN and LOTTE
> 
> ...


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

new suspension bridge cross red river


P1160223 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

old quarter


P1160712 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1160700 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1160479 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

girls vs skyscrapers


CAM07857 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1160543 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1160666 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

new parlament building at badinh square 


P1160975 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

poetic view from rooftop bar of sofitel plaza hotel


P1170085 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1170068 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

vl_03199 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_03194 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_03182 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_03162 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_03106 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

vl_03224 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_03241 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_03257 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

summer arrive


P1170099 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1170533 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1170495 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1170571 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1170586 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

âmzing shots from airplane by Ken










https://www.flickr.com/photos/hanoi_panorama-skyline_gallery/14496516774/in/photostream/












https://www.flickr.com/photos/hanoi_panorama-skyline_gallery/14311360427/sizes/l

vl_03310 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

^^ pls note that water of red river is red, hoankiem lake (near brigde) is green, westlake (big one) is blue


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hanoi_panorama-skyline_gallery/14524472565/


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

vl_03413 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama213s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

http://news.zing.vn//Toa-thap-cao-thu-hai-Viet-Nam-truoc-dip-khanh-thanh-post441988.html#redirected


























EVN-116 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

new parlament building at bading square, almost done

P1180224 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1180228 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

new nhattan bridge


vl_03472 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Skywalk at Hanoi Lotte Center, just opened


P1180634 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1180651 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1180653 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1180671 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1180672 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


Untitled_Panorama220s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

and Top of Hanoi; the 272 m lotte rooftop bar, a great place to enjoy moon and the city


P1180932 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1180948 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------

